# Life Advice for Whippersnappers from Geezers



## Couchie

I was inspired to make this thread after several touching posts in the recent "Family" thread. I was wondering if any of the older folks on here would be interested in sharing any and all advice with the ignorant youngins, could be about love, financial advice, what really matters in life, hard lessons learned, what you would do differently as a 20-something, what you did right, etc. Anything! I for one, am all ears.


----------



## Polednice

Respect for elders is over-rated! 

Learning from one's own mistakes is a good and essential part of life - if I were to learn from the lessons of others, it would rob me of my own experiences. I'd like to stay ignorant until I fix it myself, thanks.


----------



## Dodecaplex

Great thread!
I will patiently wait for the edifying responses.


----------



## Couchie

Polednice said:


> Respect for elders is over-rated!
> 
> Learning from one's own mistakes is a good and essential part of life - if I were to learn from the lessons of others, it would rob me of my own experiences. I'd like to stay ignorant until I fix it myself, thanks.


Well there's some experiences i'd definitely like to avoid... ie. personal bankruptcy. There are other mistakes that simply can't be fixed, as we have already seen in the "Family" thread. The great thing about advice is you can either take it or leave it at the door, but let's hear it!


----------



## Ukko

Dodecaplex said:


> Great thread!
> I will patiently wait for the edifying responses.


Of immediate interest: think about it before posting emoticons of dubious social value.

Something most of you are already too late for: While your parents are supporting you, probably starting around puberty, grab all the knowledge you can. Study; not just schoolwork, prowl the local library. You may find that the more you learn, the more you want to learn. Just leave enough time for a ballgame now and then, and your classmates won't hate you. After high school,

a) If you/your parents can't afford college, and you are making your own living, keep on learning. Take evening courses on any subject that interests you. Talk to people, try to understand them; once in a while a jerk may turn out not to be one.

b) If you do get to go to college, pass on the partying; study. Plenty of people there to talk with and understand too.

Do all that and a miracle could happen: you could become a politician worth the shoes you are standing in.

You asked for it, _Couchie_. The members are going to hold you to blame.


----------



## kv466

Work hard and be willing to learn from others for you will never 'know it all'. Love what you do and strive to be happy in what you choose to work at. Enjoy the people you treasure in life at every possible moment; they can be taken away without notice so always let them know how you feel. Don't lie to yourself, about anything. Always keep a fresh, open mind; you're never too old to learn new tricks. Employ good posture and a good physical health as much as you are possibly able to. Always look people in the eye when speaking with them and give a good, firm and honest hand shake. 

There is nothing over-rater about being a kind and humble person and this includes most old worldly values, especially respecting your elders. If you're a musician, always strive to play with players that are better than you; it's easy to feel good about yourself if surrounded by novices. Also, as the time goes by, take the time to take in a novice or a youth and push them to do the best they can musically. Learn as much as you can from wherever you can!

These are things I've been practicing almost three decades and I've been on Earth less than four so you don't necessarily have to fall on your face in order to learn. Sometimes, all you have to do is listen and pay close attention. Be happy.


----------



## Scarpia

Polednice said:


> Respect for elders is over-rated!
> 
> Learning from one's own mistakes is a good and essential part of life - if I were to learn from the lessons of others, it would rob me of my own experiences. I'd like to stay ignorant until I fix it myself, thanks.


I hope you are kidding. If we did not learn from others there would be no accumulation of knowledge and you'd have to hope you have the wherewithal to invent the hand axe in order to eat.

However, it is a good policy to question any wisdom you receive from others before accepting it.


----------



## Kopachris

Hilltroll72 said:


> Of immediate interest: think about it before posting emoticons of dubious social value.
> 
> Something most of you are already too late for: While your parents are supporting you, probably starting around puberty, grab all the knowledge you can. Study; not just schoolwork, prowl the local library. You may find that the more you learn, the more you want to learn. Just leave enough time for a ballgame now and then, and your classmates won't hate you. After high school,
> 
> a) If you/your parents can't afford college, and you are making your own living, keep on learning. Take evening courses on any subject that interests you. Talk to people, try to understand them; once in a while a jerk may turn out not to be one.
> 
> b) If you do get to go to college, pass on the partying; study. Plenty of people there to talk with and understand too.
> 
> Do all that and a miracle could happen: you could become a politician worth the shoes you are standing in.
> 
> You asked for it, _Couchie_. The members are going to hold you to blame.


I couldn't agree more with you, Hilltroll. I've been prowling the local library ever since I was old enough to read, and nowadays, I prowl the Internet for information as well.

Though I'm only 18, I have a little financial advice for my fellow Whippersnappers. Invest as soon as possible. As long as you have some disposable income, put away a certain percentage of your paycheck in a savings account for every paycheck you receive and DON'T TOUCH IT. Save that for a rainy day--and believe me, the rainy day will come eventually. Start putting away money in a 401(k) plan as soon as your employer will let you, especially if your employer will match what you put in (but even if they don't). Don't be afraid to invest in other markets, either. The stock market is a great investment as long as you do your research--put money in, wait until it goes up (however long that may be, riding along with any dips), and take money out. Mutual funds are a little safer than raw stocks, but as such, offer a little less potential. If a stock you own some shares in starts going down, you have two options: sell immediately or hold on to it. Unless it looks like the company will never make a recovery, your best bet is to just hold on to the stock until it recovers (which it will a lot of the time, especially for larger companies). Oh, and avoid relying on credit like bad clichés. One more thing: DON'T BUY GOLD. Not right now, anyway. Now is the time to _sell_ gold, which is why all those commercials on TV are trying to get you to buy it.

The above post is solely the opinion of Christopher Koch, and should not be construed as a recommendation. Christopher Koch and Talk Classical are not to be held responsible for any losses incurred by following the above advice. All investment includes risk. Trade at your own discretion.


----------



## Polednice

Scarpia said:


> I hope you are kidding. If we did not learn from others there would be no accumulation of knowledge and you'd have to hope you have the wherewithal to invent the hand axe in order to eat.
> 
> However, it is a good policy to question any wisdom you receive from others before accepting it.


There's obviously a difference between older people telling you how to live your life because they apparently know better and the sharing of accumulated knowledge.


----------



## Scarpia

Polednice said:


> There's obviously a difference between older people telling you how to live your life because they apparently know better and the sharing of accumulated knowledge.


There's good advice and there is bad advice, but if you seriously think that accumulated knowledge has nothing to say about "how to live" you are lost, I fear.


----------



## Ukko

Scarpia said:


> There's good advice and there is bad advice, but if you seriously think that accumulated knowledge has nothing to say about "how to live" you are lost, I fear.


_Scarpia_, you are not with the program. In this thread geezers are asked to give advice. After that you are entitled to complain when it isn't accepted as the secular equivalent of Holy Writ. As for _Poley_, I have been providing him the secular equivalent of Holy Writ for months now, to no discernible effect. As usual, it is difficult to tell someone anything when they are smarter than I am.

Hmm. It is also difficult to tell someone anything when they are _not_ smarter than I am. There is a valuable clue in there somewhere, possibly having to do with giving advice.


----------



## Scarpia

Hilltroll72 said:


> _Scarpia_, you are not with the program. In this thread geezers are asked to give advice. After that you are entitled to complain when it isn't accepted as the secular equivalent of Holy Writ. As for _Poley_, I have been providing him the secular equivalent of Holy Writ for months now, to no discernible effect. As usual, it is difficult to tell someone anything when they are smarter than I am.
> 
> Hmm. It is also difficult to tell someone anything when they are _not_ smarter than I am. There is a valuable clue in there somewhere, possibly having to do with giving advice.


So complicated!


----------



## sospiro

As an old geezer, I wish I'd had a Hilltroll72 or a Kopachris or a kv466 to advise me when I was a young'un. Excellent advice from all these guys which I can't improve on so won't try.

One thing I would suggest though is to take photographs of your environment every six months or so. It's fascinating to look back at how things used to look, which fields are now a housing estate, which shops used to be where the car-park is etc


----------



## Polednice

Scarpia said:


> There's good advice and there is bad advice, but if you seriously think that accumulated knowledge has nothing to say about "how to live" you are lost, I fear.


I would indeed be lost, so it is tremendously, wonderfully, fortunately, fantastically, reassuringly the case that you have absolutely no idea what I'm talking about, because that's not what I said.


----------



## Ukko

sospiro said:


> [...]
> One thing I would suggest though is to take photographs of your environment every six months or so. It's fascinating to look back at how things used to look, which fields are now a housing estate, which shops used to be where the car-park is etc


Oy. That is an interesting idea, and I ought to have done it - for those relatively impersonal things. Some of the old photos in my possession cause an ache; probably what is known as 'heartache', though I doubt that organ is much involved. I can't discard them, they are apparently valuable to me... maybe it's 'sweet pain', except that term seems pretty odd too.

We humans are pretty strange dudes. I've heard a 'family' dog howl all night after the day its master died; but he seemed to forget it pretty quick. I've read that dogs and most other animals don't recognize photographic likenesses. Don't really know if that would be a blessing or a loss for me.

In case you whippersnappers are wondering, I am imparting advice here. Just because it has all the clarity of 'a foggy night in London town'...


----------



## Vaneyes

Have fun. Get a university degree. Have fun. Be flexible. Have fun. Pounce on opportunity. Have fun.


----------



## sospiro

Kopachris said:


> I couldn't agree more with you, Hilltroll. I've been prowling the local library ever since I was old enough to read, and nowadays, I prowl the Internet for information as well.
> 
> Though I'm only 18, I have a little financial advice for my fellow Whippersnappers. Invest as soon as possible. As long as you have some disposable income, put away a certain percentage of your paycheck in a savings account for every paycheck you receive and DON'T TOUCH IT. Save that for a rainy day--and believe me, the rainy day will come eventually. Start putting away money in a 401(k) plan as soon as your employer will let you, especially if your employer will match what you put in (but even if they don't). Don't be afraid to invest in other markets, either. The stock market is a great investment as long as you do your research--put money in, wait until it goes up (however long that may be, riding along with any dips), and take money out. Mutual funds are a little safer than raw stocks, but as such, offer a little less potential. If a stock you own some shares in starts going down, you have two options: sell immediately or hold on to it. Unless it looks like the company will never make a recovery, your best bet is to just hold on to the stock until it recovers (which it will a lot of the time, especially for larger companies). Oh, and avoid relying on credit like bad clichés. One more thing: DON'T BUY GOLD. Not right now, anyway. Now is the time to _sell_ gold, which is why all those commercials on TV are trying to get you to buy it.
> 
> The above post is solely the opinion of Christopher Koch, and should not be construed as a recommendation. Christopher Koch and Talk Classical are not to be held responsible for any losses incurred by following the above advice. All investment includes risk. Trade at your own discretion.


:tiphat:

I've heard of old head on young shoulders but you have a maturity way beyond your years. Good luck to you young Chris, you'll do OK methinks.


----------



## Dodecaplex

Hilltroll72 said:


> Of immediate interest: think about it before posting emoticons of dubious social value.


The irony!


----------



## CountessAdele

I like this thread, come on people I'm all ears! Impart the wisdom.


----------



## Scarpia

sospiro said:


> One thing I would suggest though is to take photographs of your environment every six months or so. It's fascinating to look back at how things used to look, which fields are now a housing estate, which shops used to be where the car-park is etc


I think that is great advice, and I'd add something to it. Take a lot of photos of your every day-to-day activities.

My dad and his family had an obsession with photo-documentation of the family, but produced a seemingly endless series of photos of us all, lined up against the wall, smiling awkwardly while holding a slice of birthday cake. Would bore you to tears. When there is something of interest, it is invariably something in the background ("remember that toaster we used to have," etc). But I was also interested in photography, had a crude darkroom, and took tons of pictures of the most mundane things. They seemed pointless at the time, but twenty years later, those photos are so much more interesting, and evoke so many memories that would otherwise have been lost.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

Avoid traffic tickets...you won't learn anything and you will spend your money stupidly...imagine how many CDs you could have bought with that money!!!! I "won" three last year.

Martin, cautious


----------



## lou

To quote the late Warren Zevon - "Enjoy every sandwich"


----------



## sospiro

CountessAdele said:


> I like this thread, come on people I'm all ears! Impart the wisdom.


Get 'into' opera at a young age ....


----------



## GraemeG

hilltroll72 said:


> in this thread geezers are asked to give advice.


keep off my lawn!

;-)
GG
Hey, that should have been all CAPS...


----------



## mamascarlatti

Polednice said:


> There's obviously a difference between older people telling you how to live your life because they apparently know better and the sharing of accumulated knowledge.


It maybe not so much that they know better, rather that they made a cr#pload of mistakes that they wish they had avoided.


----------



## Polednice

mamascarlatti said:


> It maybe not so much that they know better, rather that they made a cr#pload of mistakes that they wish they had avoided.


I know, I know, I'm being deliberately pessimistic. I just meant in my original post that I think it's _good_ to make mistakes and not always look for guidance because it builds character. Of course, it depends on the advice - "cherish every moment" is a true but wishy-washy statement that probably won't feel real until you have a mid-life crisis, but "don't get into pyramid schemes" might be something worth listening to from someone who lost all their money!


----------



## Ukko

mamascarlatti said:


> It maybe not so much that they know better, rather that they made a cr#pload of mistakes that they wish they had avoided.


Maybe, but most of my significant mistakes appear to be errors of omission. Since those tend to be failures to respond, as advice they need to be prefaced with some variation of 'If you are ever confronted with' or 'If you ever get the chance to'. A dismayingly large fraction of those opportunities are gone before ratiocination has a chance to process them. "Well, I told you so" qualifies for nothing but spit in the eye.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

Apparently I haven't _learnt_ _that much_...I'm still having "tickets"...But given by people much older than me...mentally older people.
A suggestion...Never get old (mentally speaking)...I am still young, very young.

Martin


----------



## amfortas

Polednice said:


> Of course, it depends on the advice - "cherish every moment" is a true but wishy-washy statement that probably won't feel real until you have a mid-life crisis, but "don't get into pyramid schemes" might be something worth listening to from someone who lost all their money!


Get into pyramid schemes on the ground floor.

And know when to get out.


----------



## Couchie

Kopachris said:


> I couldn't agree more with you, Hilltroll. I've been prowling the local library ever since I was old enough to read, and nowadays, I prowl the Internet for information as well.
> 
> Though I'm only 18, I have a little financial advice for my fellow Whippersnappers. Invest as soon as possible. As long as you have some disposable income, put away a certain percentage of your paycheck in a savings account for every paycheck you receive and DON'T TOUCH IT. Save that for a rainy day--and believe me, the rainy day will come eventually. Start putting away money in a 401(k) plan as soon as your employer will let you, especially if your employer will match what you put in (but even if they don't). Don't be afraid to invest in other markets, either. The stock market is a great investment as long as you do your research--put money in, wait until it goes up (however long that may be, riding along with any dips), and take money out. Mutual funds are a little safer than raw stocks, but as such, offer a little less potential. If a stock you own some shares in starts going down, you have two options: sell immediately or hold on to it. Unless it looks like the company will never make a recovery, your best bet is to just hold on to the stock until it recovers (which it will a lot of the time, especially for larger companies). Oh, and avoid relying on credit like bad clichés. One more thing: DON'T BUY GOLD. Not right now, anyway. Now is the time to _sell_ gold, which is why all those commercials on TV are trying to get you to buy it.


Agree fully on the saving front (a shocking compound-interest reality is that starting to save for your retirement at age 22 rather than 25 can be a difference of hundreds of thousands when you're 65). Not sure about your investment strategy though, I have been told the best strategy is to buy and hold stocks of large, reputable companies that pay dividends and hold them forever: the secret is that dividends tend to be increased from time to time, compounding your returns on the initial investment. Any insight from Geezers? Too bad we have an abundance of (useless) physicists and no hedge fund managers here on TC.


----------



## Dodecaplex

Couchie said:


> Too bad we have an abundance of (useless) physicists and no hedge fund managers here on TC.


Once the first law of thermodynamics is shamelessly violated (by me, of course), you won't _need_ hedge fund managers.


----------



## Ukko

Couchie said:


> Agree fully on the saving front (a shocking compound-interest reality is that starting to save for your retirement at age 22 rather than 25 can be a difference of hundreds of thousands when you're 65). Not sure about your investment strategy though, I have been told the best strategy is to buy and hold stocks of large, reputable companies that pay dividends and hold them forever: the secret is that dividends tend to be increased from time to time, compounding your returns on the initial investment. Any insight from Geezers? Too bad we have an abundance of (useless) physicists and no hedge fund managers here on TC.


Hedge fund managers tend to listen to rap.


----------



## Couchie

Dodecaplex said:


> Once the first law of thermodynamics is shamelessly violated (by me, of course), you won't _need_ hedge fund managers.


Are you one of those crazy people who spends his days trying to build perpetual motion machines in his basement?


----------



## Dodecaplex

Couchie said:


> Are you one of those crazy people who spends his days trying to build perpetual motion machines in his basement?


Yes. ssssss


----------



## Couchie

Dodecaplex said:


> Yes. ssssss


And let me guess... your physics degree is from a university that you founded and of which you are the sole graduate?


----------



## Ukko

Couchie said:


> And let me guess... your physics degree is from a university that you founded and of which you are the sole graduate?


Possible, but not necessary. There are probably internet universities out there that offer that degree for studies in the formulation of patent medicines.

You whippersnappers may not get this hilarious joke. More geezer knowledge coming at you here.


----------



## Kopachris

Couchie said:


> Agree fully on the saving front (a shocking compound-interest reality is that starting to save for your retirement at age 22 rather than 25 can be a difference of hundreds of thousands when you're 65). Not sure about your investment strategy though, I have been told the best strategy is to buy and hold stocks of large, reputable companies that pay dividends and hold them forever: the secret is that dividends tend to be increased from time to time, compounding your returns on the initial investment. Any insight from Geezers? Too bad we have an abundance of (useless) physicists and no hedge fund managers here on TC.


That would work, too. Most companies don't pay out dividends, though, and the companies that do usually only pay out a few cents per share. Take Wal-Mart (NYSE: WMT), for example: they currently pay a $0.37/share dividend once per financial quarter. Their current share price is $58.78. We can equate that to a 2.5% APR, compounded once, which is better than most CDs or savings accounts. For a long-term investment (5+ years), though, a CD or savings account is still better because interest is compounded more than once, giving you "interest on interest." Mutual funds (IIRC) are a little riskier, but usually yield about 4%, and regular stock trading is riskier still, but usually yields around 8%. It all depends on your own individual needs and the conditions of the market.


----------



## Couchie

Kopachris said:


> That would work, too. Most companies don't pay out dividends, though, and the companies that do usually only pay out a few cents per share. Take Wal-Mart (NYSE: WMT), for example: they currently pay a $0.37/share dividend once per financial quarter. Their current share price is $58.78. We can equate that to a 2.5% APR, compounded once, which is better than most CDs or savings accounts. For a long-term investment (5+ years), though, a CD or savings account is still better because interest is compounded more than once, giving you "interest on interest." Mutual funds (IIRC) are a little riskier, but usually yield about 4%, and regular stock trading is riskier still, but usually yields around 8%. It all depends on your own individual needs and the conditions of the market.


You're not seeing the big picture... the idea is to re-invest your dividends back into the company (indeed, for the reasons you pointed out you would never care about holding dividend stocks if you didn't do this... as with a mere 2.5% APR you are effectively losing money on 3% inflation), therefore compounding your investment. So your dividend stocks should actually be the among the longest-term investments you have. Couple this with the fact that companies tend to increase their dividend payouts over time (Walmart has increased theirs every year in their history), you can start earning 5%, 10%, 20% or more annually on your initial investment (if you hold it long enough)!

Mutual funds are crap, in this era where it's so easy to manage your own portfolio there's no reason to pay a millionaire to do so for you. Like clockwork he skims his cut, whether you see a dime that year or not... the argument that you gain their expertise is null given that a minority of funds actually outperform the indexes.


----------



## Kopachris

Couchie said:


> You're not seeing the big picture... the idea is to re-invest your dividends back into the company (indeed, for the reasons you pointed out you would never care about holding dividend stocks if you didn't do this... as with a mere 2.5% APR you are effectively losing money on 3% inflation), therefore compounding your investment. So your dividend stocks should actually be the among the longest-term investments you have. Couple this with the fact that companies tend to increase their dividend payouts over time (Walmart has increased theirs every year in their history), you can start earning 5%, 10%, 20% or more annually on your initial investment (if you hold it long enough)!
> 
> Mutual funds are crap, in this era where it's so easy to manage your own portfolio there's no reason to pay a millionaire to do so for you. Like clockwork he skims his cut, whether you see a dime that year or not... the argument that you gain their expertise is null given that a minority of funds actually outperform the indexes.


At $58.78/share with 37-cent dividends, you would have to have 159 shares to be able to buy one more share with the revenue from one dividend (assuming the price remains the same, which it probably won't). Like I said, it's better than a savings account or CD, and it's much better if you start with more. And Wal-Mart is one of the better companies--as you said, they've been very diligent about regularly increasing their dividends.

Also as I said, mutual funds are safer than trading in individual securities on your own (because mutual funds are registered with the SEC and overseen by a board of directors or board of trustees), but usually return less. There is no magic formula that works for everyone.


----------



## Sid James

It's interesting to read people's thoughts here.

I think for me the most, or one of the most, important things to do is hold onto people, hold onto/keep friends. Keep in touch with people. Don't lose touch, it's so easy to do. Lose contact for a year, then it turns into two years, then three, then a decade not long after and more. Then you have lost touch, it's like you're complete strangers if you do re-establish contact. The world moves on. Too long time between drinks, etc.

So basically, keep seeing, calling, emailing, getting together with, etc. with your friends. & family too of course. In other words, people that are important to you. I know it's a cliche, but share the good and bad times TOGETHER.

That's what I'll say for now, that's what came strongly to my mind...


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Geezers! Gimme some life advice over here!


----------



## Polednice

All of the financial talk looks incredibly useful, but sadly it's going straight over my head. In my 'citizenship' classes at school, all we were taught was not to abuse aerosols.


----------



## pollux

Good advice:



> Intelligence is one thing; wisdom another completely different


----------



## CountessAdele

Polednice said:


> All of the financial talk looks incredibly useful, but sadly it's going straight over my head. In my 'citizenship' classes at school, all we were taught was not to abuse aerosols.


I know what you mean, I feel like I should write it down so I can figure it out later. As far as money goes...um....I....well you know I haven't thought about money at all, apart from how much tutition and ramen noodles cost.

...oh dear maybe I should start...investing?...the word sounds alien to me. You know what, I'm just going to do what my parents tell me on money matters for now.


----------



## Couchie

Kopachris said:


> At $58.78/share with 37-cent dividends, you would have to have 159 shares to be able to buy one more share with the revenue from one dividend (assuming the price remains the same, which it probably won't). Like I said, it's better than a savings account or CD, and it's much better if you start with more. And Wal-Mart is one of the better companies--as you said, they've been very diligent about regularly increasing their dividends.
> 
> Also as I said, mutual funds are safer than trading in individual securities on your own (because mutual funds are registered with the SEC and overseen by a board of directors or board of trustees), but usually return less. There is no magic formula that works for everyone.


Well dividend trading gives you the luxury of holding large, established, and boring companies who have been around a long time, have strong fundamentals, and have relatively stagnant stock prices that weather recessions well. A relatively diversified portfolio of these is as safe or safer than any mutual fund, and you get to pocket the 2%-8% in fees you would otherwise be paying annually to fund managers. They do of course require you to have a higher amount of capital up front to cover the initial investments.

Trading for capital gains alone, trying to buy and sell at the right times, is not really investing but speculation, which is a fancy word for "informed gambling". Any time you buy a stock hoping it will go up in value you're essentially relying on suckers to make a worse trade than you did and drive up the price. Perhaps the method of choice for the impatient to raise quick cash, but you have to be prepared to quickly lose as well.


----------



## Couchie

CountessAdele said:


> I know what you mean, I feel like I should write it down so I can figure it out later. As far as money goes...um....I....well you know I haven't thought about money at all, apart from how much tutition and ramen noodles cost.
> 
> ...oh dear maybe I should start...investing?...the word sounds alien to me. You know what, I'm just going to do what my parents tell me on money matters for now.


Well you need money to invest, which won't happen until after college, so you don't have to worry about it for now. In the meantime learn all you can (take courses if possible) and you can try trading fake money on simulators like www.investopedia.com.


----------



## Polednice

Couchie said:


> Well you need money to invest, which won't happen until after college, so you don't have to worry about it for now. In the meantime learn all you can (take courses if possible) and you can try trading fake money on simulators like www.investopedia.com.


Given the way the UK system works, I actually have a not inconsiderable amount of money left over from my student loans and grants. I've put it all in a bog standard savings account, but the interest was only good for the first year and has since been abominable. Now I have no idea what to do with it, though I'm sure it could be put to much better use.


----------



## NightHawk

Listen to JSBach every morning after waking, Beethoven every night before sleep.


----------



## Couchie

Polednice said:


> Given the way the UK system works, I actually have a not inconsiderable amount of money left over from my student loans and grants. I've put it all in a bog standard savings account, but the interest was only good for the first year and has since been abominable. Now I have no idea what to do with it, though I'm sure it could be put to much better use.


Based on your "optimism in the human race" thread, you should buy a gold brick and sleep with it under your pillow.


----------



## Scarpia

Polednice said:


> Given the way the UK system works, I actually have a not inconsiderable amount of money left over from my student loans and grants. I've put it all in a bog standard savings account, but the interest was only good for the first year and has since been abominable. Now I have no idea what to do with it, though I'm sure it could be put to much better use.


Any investment with the potential for high yield also has the potential for losses (i.e., you can probably get better than 10% return on Greek bonds, good luck collecting). In the current climate, the latter may be more likely than the former. Stuffing cash in your mattress has yield 0%, which is a lot better return than you'll get from some investments.


----------



## Scarpia

NightHawk said:


> Listen to JSBach every morning after waking, Beethoven every night before sleep.


Some would say the opposite is more appropriate.


----------



## Kopachris

Couchie said:


> Well you need money to invest, which won't happen until after college, so you don't have to worry about it for now. In the meantime learn all you can (take courses if possible) and you can try trading fake money on simulators like www.investopedia.com.


I had been looking for that website! Thanks for sharing the link. Anyway, you're absolutely right in post #45. It depends on your own personal needs, though. There's an opportunity cost involved with everything.


----------



## Kopachris

NightHawk said:


> Listen to JSBach every morning after waking, Beethoven every night before sleep.


I listen to Tchaikovsky and Mozart every morning after waking and something different every night before sleep. *shrug*


----------



## Ukko

NightHawk said:


> Listen to JSBach every morning after waking, Beethoven every night before sleep.


I think I agree with _Scarpia_. Something from Op. 18 in the morning; one of the keyboard partitas before bed.


----------



## Scarpia

Hilltroll72 said:


> I think I agree with _Scarpia_. Something from Op. 18 in the morning; one of the keyboard partitas before bed.


Supposedly the Goldberg variations were composed just for that purpose.


----------



## Ukko

Scarpia said:


> Supposedly the Goldberg variations were composed just for that purpose.


Not exactly. The Goldbergs were supposedly intended to entertain the guy during his bouts with insomnia - not to help him sleep.


----------



## CountessAdele

Couchie said:


> Well dividend trading gives you the luxury of holding large, established, and boring companies who have been around a long time, have strong fundamentals, and have relatively stagnant stock prices that weather recessions well. A relatively diversified portfolio of these is as safe or safer than any mutual fund, and you get to pocket the 2%-8% in fees you would otherwise be paying annually to fund managers. They do of course require you to have a higher amount of capital up front to cover the initial investments.
> 
> Trading for capital gains alone, trying to buy and sell at the right times, is not really investing but speculation, which is a fancy word for "informed gambling". Any time you buy a stock hoping it will go up in value you're essentially relying on suckers to make a worse trade than you did and drive up the price. Perhaps the method of choice for the impatient to raise quick cash, but you have to be prepared to quickly lose as well.


..........


----------



## myaskovsky2002

Other people mistakes? I guess I am going to die soon...all my close family did and my sons didn't tell me enough how much they love me...I am a bit sad about that...

Martin


----------



## CountessAdele

You're much loved at TC myaskovsky!


----------



## Meaghan

Hilltroll72 said:


> Possible, but not necessary. There are probably internet universities out there that offer that degree for studies in the formulation of patent medicines.
> 
> You whippersnappers may not get this hilarious joke. More geezer knowledge coming at you here.


...snake oil?


----------



## Ukko

Meaghan said:


> ...snake oil?


Several classes of drugs, including tonics, emetics and laxatives, were once know as 'physics'.


----------



## sospiro

Polednice said:


> Given the way the UK system works, I actually have a not inconsiderable amount of money left over from my student loans and grants. I've put it all in a bog standard savings account, but the interest was only good for the first year and has since been abominable. Now I have no idea what to do with it, though I'm sure it could be put to much better use.


These accounts are useful but as you say after 12 months the interest drops to nothing. Check out the High Street building societies and banks or Martin Lewis' site & move that wad quick into another account


----------

